# What is the official email address of president of india?



## vinayasurya (May 24, 2006)

I want to know the official email address of president of india. Can u help me?


----------



## dkd903 (May 24, 2006)

his website : *presidentofindia.nic.in
Send an e-mail to the President of India at  ::  presidentofindia@rb.nic.in


----------



## vinayasurya (May 24, 2006)

thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 24, 2006)

Btw - why did you need it for? jus a lil curious, coz its easy to find the president;s email thro a simple search.. so there wasnt a need to ask...


----------

